# 3x3 Race to sub 12 and 10



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 4, 2016)

There was a Race to sub 12 thread a while ago but it's pretty much dead now so I decided to start a new one. This will also act as a sub 10 (or even faster) race thread. 
Rules:
Please be honest about your times, there is no point in cheating here.
Once you get three ao12's below your target in a row, you graduate.
I will (try) to update this thread twice a week with new scrambles.
Also try to follow WCA rules as much as you can.
Please make your post in a format similar to this:

Round xx sub-xx
Average
Individual times

(Optional, You can put your cube and/or your method after the sub-xx and comments below the rest of the post)

Anyway heres round-1!
1. R2 U2 B2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R' F' U2 R' F L2 D' R2 U B2 
2. F' R' U' R B' U L2 D2 L F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 U' 
3. B' D2 L F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 D' L B' D2 U B2 F' R2 
4. U F' R' B D' R D B2 D' R B2 R B2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 B' 
5. D' F2 U F2 U L2 D F2 R2 D' F2 B' U' L B' F2 U R2 D2 L' 
6. U2 R B2 R F2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R D R U B F R2 D' U 
7. D2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B' R B L F2 D' B' L' B' F' 
8. B U' B2 D B2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 U' R B2 F D L' D' U R2 
9. L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F' L U' F2 L' B2 F D' U' 
10. L B' U' B' U' F2 U R' U2 B' R2 D B2 L2 D B2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 
11. L2 F L2 F U2 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' D R' B' R U B2 D2 B' 
12. R B2 L2 U' B2 L B' U2 D B2 L' D2 B2 R2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 D2 

Good luck!


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 23, 2016)

Anyone want to revive this thing?

Round 1 - Race to sub-12
Average: 13.20
Times: (15.38), 13.76, 12.30, 13.74, 14.02, 13.65, 11.88, 12.59, 13.25, 12.38, 14.45, (11.74)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey just noticed this, only took three months
R1 sub 12 (gogo yoyo, CFOP)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-9
avg of 12: 13.805

Time List:
(16.462), 13.255, 14.552, 14.404, 12.116, 15.710, (11.754), 13.047, 13.467, 12.825, 13.324, 15.348


----------

